# Best finish for lincoln logs?



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm making a set of Lincoln logs to give as a Christmas gift for my buddy's son. I want to put some some of finish on them, but I *don't* want to spend 8 hours doing so.

With all of those little pieces and dado cuts, I'm hoping to use some sort of oil; but that being said I also want to consider a finish that would be kid-safe. I'm thinking Danish oil for the finish, but am concerned about safety with coming in contact with a 4 yr-old (specifically going into his mouth).

Any thoughts/suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I don't seem to remember them having any finish on them back in the day, but there are a lot of cob webs between now and then! The ones selling today do look like they have some kind of finish on them, and looks very similar to a light polyurethane coat… which is also perfectly safe to chew on 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike. I would soak them in Danish oil. I had heard it was food safe at a seminar and her is what Bestwood says of theirr product.

"Bestwood Danish Oil is naturally water, food and alcohol resistant. It is safe for food contact when dry and can be used for wooden bowls, chopping boards and butchers blocks. It is certified EN71 toy safe. We do not use any synthetic or modified resins or varnish in our Danish Oil."

cheers, Jim


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The dark Danish oil wood be good. You can use a zip lock bag and put pieces in it with the Danish Oil and shake it up. Then, take the pieces out and wipe them off and set out to dry. Pointing a fan at the pieces will make them dry faster.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have also used Danish oil on kids toys and read where it is safe. Easy to apply and the finish comes out great.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

Years ago I had a customer that made mass produced wooden hangers (cheap ones). They applied the finish in tumbler. They put the wood pieces in a tumbler with chunks of very hard paraffin wax. The tumbling action attached the paraffin to the surface of the wood.

There are very cheap tumblers out there that are used for bullet casings. I think that would be worth investigating. It is not super fast but you only have to load the pieces and the wax and walk away.

An old clothes dryer with no heat would work too. https://www.amazon.com/Frankford-Arsenal-855020-Quick-n-EZ-Tumbler/dp/B001MYGLJC

Carnauba is even harder. Both are child safe as far as I know: http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product/1544/carnauba-wax


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

When I was a little kid many, many years ago, I had a set of Lincoln logs. My dad had taught me how to make flour and water paste (Big mistake. What was he thinking?) So I made up a pint of paste and pasted my Lincoln logs together into a cabin or barn. The paste turned green and brown where it got onto the wood, which suggests they were finished with a water based dye. Of course nobody worried about poisoning kids in those days, so I doubt if they were thinking about safety.

Those logs still had bits of paste clinging many years alter.


----------

